# What is the right age to start training?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Speak to the trainer about it.
Where I live, there is "Puppy Kindergarten".
I have two Rescue Goldens and when I adopted them, they were too old. I would have liked to have done it with them.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

It is never too early to start. Just do quick 5 minute sessions multiple times a day. With Vito...we started with sit, down, and sitting for meals (which he learned VERY quick, lol) and go from there. I usually would take some kibble before meals and work with him then.

Like Judi said, you should look into a puppy kindergarten. It is great socialization for young pups...and fun!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Go ahead and start now. He's learning anyways so why not teach him good things? Just be sure to keep it positive with lots of praise and rewards. And keep it to quick sessions.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Absolutely, start now. You're right: he's eager to learn, they're little sponges at this age.

And remember that every time you interact with them, you are teaching them something, be it good or bad. 

Start by teaching him the things you want him to do as an adult: sit, wait, down, come, sit and wait for his food, leave it. Most importantly, teach him that you are a fun person to be with. Stay patient and kind and keep your sessions to about 5 minutes.


----------



## Dakotablue (May 14, 2008)

Start training him now. It is so important to start his socialisation, until he can go on the ground, carry him everywhere. Some of the important commands that I teach my pups are: Thier name, come when called, to leave things (especially important with goldies as they can be walking dustbins !!!) and also important is the release command. the most important thing is to make training FUN. Good luck, let us know how you get on :wavey:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Now, now, now!!!!  They are never too young!! Check out this website:

http://www.dragonflyllama.com/ DOGS/ Dog1/levels.html

You can also go back to the homepage of the site and read Stitch's Blog. Stitch is a service dog in training, and they started training her right when she got home. This inspired me and I started training my golden pup at 7 weeks with a clicker and using her meals as treats. She never ate a regular meal for her first few, months maybe? We just used kibble and short sessions. The more food motivated your pup is, the better.  I started leash walking early also, walking her all over the place for lots of exposure to people, places, cars, etc. Good luck with it!


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

The minute you get your puppy start training.. Goldens are the most adorable and easiest puppies to train.. Start now with short training sessions and fun times.


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

You should do it NOW. They are very easy to train, so I don't think you will have a hard time.

Check this out...

http://youtube.com/user/MyAugieDoggy

Do short sessions a few times a day. Go to obedience classes if needed.


----------

